# Rabbits and Rabies



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

Can someone please, tell me why in the:censored2this jerk of a rabbit, Tank, that I took in so he can have a better life bites me and charges at me and attacks me at any chance he can. It is really really scary. I let him out to run around the entire house (except the bedroom) and fed him and tried to pet him and he just goes pyscho!! At first i thought it was adorable that he followed me EVERYWHERE. He'll sit close to me and then when I get up, he will race and get up and follow me. But then I realized i dont think it's cuz he likes me, i think he thinks im invading his territory, the entire house. And he could possibly just be charging me everytime i move. He bites me non stop if i try to pet him. the scariest think happened, i had him on the couch and i was petting him, not holding him down or anything, then i look at his face, and i swear to god it looked possessed. he had this insane look in his eyes and his "eyebrows" looked all up in rage and then, bam, he bit my breast so hard and get this, he wouldn't freaking let go!!!!!!!! i was in shock. I have to be honest, I was in such pain and shock and just really scared that I grabbed him by his neck and choked him and then flung him across the living room. and get this, he shook it off and charged at me again. it was completely insane!!! he is truly possessed. could it be that he is sick? I dont think rabbits get rabies but there is something wrong. In fact, i know there is because he keeps sneezing and has this gook in his eyes. I'm going to go check out the thread about sicknesses and snuffles, i have no idea what it is but I just wanted to post this first and right now im gonna go do some research but im wondering if his behavior could be due to this sickness. i know i need to get him neutered but i mean, come on, his behavior is so scary that it has to be something more than sexual frustration. please, someone, please help me figure this out before i end up killing him.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 3, 2006)

:shock:Wow. What breed of rabbit is this? What is his background? There has to be a reason he's acting this way.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

He is either a holland or a mini lop. (I can't tell the difference). He is about a year old. I have never seen any animal display such ruthless behavior. And that possessed look he gave me on the couch.....totally bizarre! He is flat out scary!! I can't figure this out.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 3, 2006)

Was he from a shelter? How bizarre!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's his background: He was at a pet shop and some kid walked in wanting some snake food. The petshop was all out of mice, etc. and so the jerks at the pet shop said he could have the rabbit to feed to the snake. the kid came home and stuck the rabbit in the cage with the snake. his sister walked by and saw this and flipped and took the rabbit out. she didn't know anything about rabbits but she didnt think it was right to feed it to the snake. so she locked it in another cage and kept him there and he NEVER came out, was never petted, etc. For months the rabbit lived like this while she tried to find someone to take the rabbit. I heard about it through the grapevine and well.....now the beastly rabbit is mine. I can understand that he may be traumatized from his short time period with the snake and then unsocialized and irritated for being locked in a cage for so long but this behavior is far beyond that. If it doesn't improve I will have no choice but to take him to a shelter. I can walk around my house with fear that I will be bitten or charged at.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 3, 2006)

I've seen this behavior occasionally in bucks -- rather rare, but very dangerous because they are so unpredictable.

Pam



I should add that rabies is not a disease to be taken lightly. (My oldest son had to have rabies shots when he was little).

If your rabbit was not exposed to any wild animals, the chance of rabies is small.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow. Sorry you're having to deal with this. 

Be very careful with him around your other rabbits. The sneezing and gook in the eyes does not sound good. I would be seriously worried about pasteurella. I would be showering and changing clothes after handling him. 

Good luck.


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jul 3, 2006)

Holy Cow! That's crazy! I can't possibly imagine what is wrong with your posessed rabbit?!???? 
i do know that my vet told me that Trixie is an alpha rabbit. The more territory you give her, the more she will claim it as her own. Eventually, YOU become the intruder in HER territory. She suggested that I keep Trixie in her cage most of the time and only let her out for a couple of supervised hours each day. This way, her territory is reduced to just her CAGE and not my whole 2nd bedroom. I was giving her too much freedom....
Now, maybe this rabbit has learned to be agressive out of fear? And he is protecting what he deems is HIS territory? 
As far as the gooky eyes and sneezing, I would DEFINITELY be concerned for my own health and that of the rabbit. I would call a vet and also make sure you take care of any bites.
I am sorry you have to deal with all this....good luck and hang in there! 

~Denise


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I've seen this behavior occasionally in bucks -- rather rare, but very dangerous because they are so unpredictable.


Is there anything I can do to cut down on this until I have him neutered? Will he stop this behavior completely once I have him neutered?


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 3, 2006)

Yikes! Neutering might help, but I don't know how much. This behavior sounds extreme. Amber was quite territorial before her spay, but she would just growl and occassionaly nip. Spaying fixed that, but like I said, Tank's behavior sounds extreme.

:goodluck


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Wow. Sorry you're having to deal with this.
> 
> Be very careful with him around your other rabbits. The sneezing and gook in the eyes does not sound good. I would be seriously worried about pasteurella. I would be showering and changing clothes after handling him.
> 
> Good luck.


I don't let him near my other rabbits anymore. His cage is out in the living room. I am going to try to bring him into the vet when I get out of work today. Should I be worried about the cat catching anything from him? Or is it only other rabbits that are in danger?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't believe pasturella can be passed to a different species. I think it only affectslagomorphs.


----------



## Haley (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your troubles!

Im not sure about the runny eyes..etc, but the behavior sounds a bit familiar to me. My rabbit Basil would get out of control before I had him neutered. It wasnt as bad as yours, but he would be my little angel and then all of a sudden freak out. He would get so mean and chase me around the room trying to bite me. He would even follow me up on the bed and I would have to use a pillow to shield myself! He would just get crazy all of a sudden and start grunting and trying to attack me. He would get like this when I had company over especially. I think he wasjust being aggressive and territorial. I had him neutered as soon as possible and he's been fine ever since. It took about a month or so for the effects of the surgery to set in. Hes a little angel now. 

It could just be that he's sick and in a new place and taking it out on you. I would get him to the vet to get his eyes checked out. Maybe once you can get his infection under control he will let up a bit. If you can, try getting him neutered as soon as possible. This might really help things. If you take him to the shelter, chances are they will just put him down... :-(

Good Luck

Haley


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 3, 2006)

Not sure if I can offer any great advice, but I can empathize. Raph has become quite aggressive, ever since I introduced Anna to the household. He is particularly aggressive with both myself and the cats...with Kaya (my dog) he doesn't usually bother with her - although he did nip her twice in the past. 

I have been very hesitant to have Raph neutered since I lost my last rabbit during a neuter...and I'm not sure if Raph would be more complicated to do, as his testicles never did descend. He does, however, have all the raging hormones of a frustrated male rabbit, and as such I've learned to respect him a bit more. I have a couple of suggestions for you with Tank that may or may not want to try. 

First, when Raph would run after me aggressively, I began spraying him full-force with the hose. Bad mistake. It only made him more aggressive, as will any retaliatory behavior such as slapping, tossing the rabbit, kicking, etc. I do know that often we will have a knee-jerk reaction to being bitten and might do any of those things, but if at all possible, refrain from doing so. It is seen as the rabbit as a threat (sort of a throwing down the gauntlet and challenging him to a duel). What I wound up doing with Raph was this...when he would charge me I would grab him around the shoulders at the back of the head and 'pin' him to the ground, telling him "NO" in a firm voice, and I wouldn't let him up until he'd stopped fighting it. Doing this might sound cruel, but I believe I am actually putting him into submission this way. As a result, after doing this a few times he seemed to respect me a bit more. He stopped charging as often, and when he did, he would stop just short of actually nipping me and turn away. 

The other thing I do with Raph is put him on his harness as often as possible. As soon as he is on it, he becomes totally submissive. You'd never know he was the same rabbit who would run wild-eyed across the yard to attack. At least it gives me control over him while he is running outside. If your rabbit is trained to harness, or you think he could be, you might want to give this a try. It's certainly not a solution to his aggression, but it might help keep him from attacking, or will at least give you the chance to 'rein him in' if he does. Unfortunately, rabbits who do attack can be quite dangerous, so handling him with a great deal of respect, combined with gentle, yet firm movements, is essential. If you have problems handling him in his cage (fortunately I don't have that with Raph...I simply put my hand on his head and pet him and he won't lunge), wear gloves to protect yourself. 

And hopefully, if all else fails, neutering might work for you....good luck with Tank, and I wish you the best with him.


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh wow! I've never heard of anything like this with rabbit.s I've been around some pretty mean rabbits, but they weren't insane!

Well, taking him to a shelter probably wouldn't be the best thing. From another thread that says the shelter animals that biteare put down at most shelters, this guy wouldn't last a moment before being destroyed.

I'm not sure about what to do with him. I'm pretty sure neutering would help.


----------



## tamsin (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd start with a health check at the vets. His eye's sound like they need treatment and it's possible he has other problems. Being in pain or discomfort can make a rabbit grumpy.... I guess his front teeth are fine but I'd get the vet to check the back ones as he may not have been having a great diet in the past and his eye symptoms could be associated with teeth issues. I'd also get the vet to check his vision and hearing, sometimes that can contribute to aggression especially if he's had a traumatic past.

Once you've ruled out physical problems or treated any he has and he's neutered then at least you know what you're dealing with is a behaviour issue.

Btw, the best way to remove a hanging rabbit is put the palm of your hand over his head and the first finger and thumb in each side of his mouth behind the front teeth. Draw your finger and thumb back towards his ears and that will open his jaws. There is a big gap between the front and back teeth so he can't knaw on you. You'll end up with less damage than trying to pull the bun away too.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 3, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> I don't believe pasturella can be passed to a different species. I think it only affectslagomorphs.


 

It is most commonly passed on to humans through bite wounds. The strain Pasteurella multocida, that is most commonly cultured in rabbits, isalso found in the saliva of other species of animals including dogs and cats.

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*"Rabbit*
Diseases of major public health importance in domestic rabbits are rarely encountered. Biting is uncommon but rabbits can inflict painful scratches with their rear limbs if improperly restrained.[3] Among the infectious diseases _Pasteurella multocida_ may cause cutaneous infection in humans.[4] Other diseases to which rabbits are susceptible, e.g. salmonellosis, yersiniosis, tularemia, are extremely rare and are more commonly transmitted to humans by wild animals. Direct zoonotic transmission of _Yersinia pseudotuberculosis_ from domestic rabbits has been documented.[5] More commonly some external parasites of the rabbit including fur mite acariasis (_Cheyletiella_) and dermatophytosis (_Trichophyton_) may be transmitted to humans."[/font]

Source: http://anapsid.org/chomel.html


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

*tamsin wrote: *


> I'd start with a health check at the vets. His eye's sound like they need treatment and it's possible he has other problems. Being in pain or discomfort can make a rabbit grumpy.... I guess his front teeth are fine but I'd get the vet to check the back ones as he may not have been having a great diet in the past and his eye symptoms could be associated with teeth issues. I'd also get the vet to check his vision and hearing, sometimes that can contribute to aggression especially if he's had a traumatic past.
> 
> Once you've ruled out physical problems or treated any he has and he's neutered then at least you know what you're dealing with is a behaviour issue.
> 
> Btw, the best way to remove a hanging rabbit is put the palm of your hand over his head and the first finger and thumb in each side of his mouth behind the front teeth. Draw your finger and thumb back towards his ears and that will open his jaws. There is a big gap between the front and back teeth so he can't knaw on you. You'll end up with less damage than trying to pull the bun away too.


 Thanks for the advice. I have scheduled a visit to the vet for this afternoon. I will have him looked over and treated, set up an appointment to have him neutered, give him sufficient time after he his neutered for the hormones to go away but if he is still pyscho bunny......well, i'll just cross that bridge when I get there. 

fyi - if i had to take him to a shelter i would make sure its a no-kill shelter. but i would never give him away to someone else. he is just too dangerous. so my options are very limited.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 3, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Thanks for the advice. I have scheduled a visit to the vet for this afternoon. I will have him looked over and treated, set up an appointment to have him neutered, give him sufficient time after he his neutered for the hormones to go away but if he is still pyscho bunny......well, i'll just cross that bridge when I get there.
> 
> fyi - if i had to take him to a shelter i would make sure its a no-kill shelter. but i would never give him away to someone else. he is just too dangerous. so my options are very limited.


 Good idea. That is probably the route I would take too. What a tough decision though. :?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 3, 2006)

As a bit of encouragment, Saffy's Benji was downright vicious but calmed down some after being neutered. Here's one thread on him:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9063&forum_id=1

And look through her other threads for updates.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't believe pasturella can be passed to a different species. I think it only affectslagomorphs.
> ...


:shock: oh my god, he has bitten me and scratched mea TON of times!! Should I go to the doctor?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't panic. Let the vet diagnose the rabbit and go from there.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 3, 2006)

WHY DID YOU CHOKE HIM.......:shock:

YOU COULD OF KILLED HIM......:X



*rants on and on* (sorry but you could of killed him!):X



Is the poor creature ok?


----------



## Lissa (Jul 3, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> WHY DID YOU CHOKE HIM.......:shock:
> 
> YOU COULD OF KILLED HIM......:X
> 
> ...


 

I'm sorry but if an animal were to attack me viciously, I would do WHATEVER it took to protect myself.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 3, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> :shock: oh my god, he has bitten me and scratched mea TON of times!! Should I go to the doctor?


 

I don't believe it isnecessary to go to the doctor unless you see signs of infection. Did you cleanse the wounds well?

Here is more info on signs to watch for:

*Pathophysiology: *

Local: _P multocida_ infection most commonly presents as an infection complicating an animal bite or injury. Complications include rapidly progressive cellulitis, abscesses, tenosynovitis, osteomyelitis, and septic arthritis. The latter two are particularly likely in cat bites because of the small, sharp, penetrative characteristics of feline teeth.
 

Source: http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1764.htm


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> WHY DID YOU CHOKE HIM.......:shock:
> 
> YOU COULD OF KILLED HIM......:X
> 
> ...


 Uh, excuse me but the the S-O-B almost tore my freaking nipple off and I couldn't get him off of me. What am i supposed to, coo him and coax him nicely with my nipplebleeding and pulsating in pain? This was a hard bite and my entire breast is swollen and black because of this.Go have a rabbit tear into yourboob, tell me you were able to gently and calmly remove him while bleeding all over the placeand then I wont think that your above post is utterly ridiculous anymore....



Edit - Oh and yes, the rabbit is fine. Did you not read the part where he charged at me again right after? I, however, am in extreme pain today...


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *ilovetegocalderon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :shock: oh my god, he has bitten me and scratched mea TON of times!! Should I go to the doctor?
> ...


Thanks for the info Pam. I cleansed the wound with hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 3, 2006)

I just now saw this post, and oh my goodness! What a mean little fella! I'm so sorry calderon, I hope he chills out and calms down soon! Harper lunges at me when I stick my hands in his cage sometimes, however he only lightly nips when he catches my hand. He has never bitten hard or refused to let go. Yikes, that has to be scary!! :shock:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> I just now saw this post, and oh my goodness! What a mean little fella! I'm so sorry calderon, I hope he chills out and calms down soon! Harper lunges at me when I stick my hands in his cage sometimes, however he only lightly nips when he catches my hand. He has never bitten hard or refused to let go. Yikes, that has to be scary!! :shock:


It is scary! Especially because Rice and Beans NEVER EVER show any signs of aggression to me EVER!! Marshy only has once, when she first came home. She grunted and bit me and has never done it since. All my bunnies are the absolute sweetest and show me nothing but love so its terrifying to Tank around. Especially when he bit me in a sensitive area and then wouldn't let go! I was mortified. Hopefully the answer to his aggression is he's grumpy because he's sick and he's frustrated due to raging hormones. In this case, it can be fixed with a neuter and some treatment for his sickness. But something tells me he is just an evil little possessed pyscho bunny who can't be helped. I'm telling you, I would never have believed a bunny could act like this until I saw it with my own eyes. And he's not little either. He's a pretty big boy so it just makes it all the more petrifying. But even though he's a monster, I feel compelled to let him out of the cage each day to run around the house even though I'm scared to make any movements.:?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 3, 2006)

Given that he was nearly snake food, then thrown into a cage with no interaction or room to run around, then yet again transferred to a new home, where he smells other bunnies, and then he's un-neutered and going through a hormonal rage, all add up to make him one unhappy bunny. 

He sounds terrifying from the sounds of it, however, I would give him time and lots of love and attention (well, as much as you can without getting your fingers or a booby bitten off!), and plus get him neutered to help with the hormones. Within a few months, I would HOPE he would be improving greatly. However, if he isn't improved after all of that within a few months, he may have mental issues or something, and I would consider maybe getting rid of him. You don't want him to be a hazard to your bunnies, or to you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> WHY DID YOU CHOKE HIM.......:shock:
> 
> YOU COULD OF KILLED HIM......:X
> 
> ...


 

If you were in the sevre pain ilovetegocalderon was in, I promise you,you would have done the same thing. If somethingbit me and wouldn't elt go, I would do the quickest thing toget it off.When you get a shock of pain, you have one thought, to stop it. It was a reflex reaction to do what she did.

You could try wearing lots of layers if possible. I'm pretty sure that if he gets neutered, he might calm down, atleast to a manageable state. I'm also wondering if he might have been interbred? I know some interbred dogs can be very vicious.. I'm not sure.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank you Spring and Lissa for understanding. It's not like I go around choking rabbits for pleasure. But I was screaming and in shock. My boob is still throbbing!!:cry1

Edit - You want to know something crazy though, what was even more scary than the actual bite, was that possessed look he gave me right before he did it. I've never seen a rabbit actually make a face, literally! like how a human makes a face. he has this devilish look in his eye and it was just VERY scary to see. Has anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm also wondering if he has a magor domineering problem. I know Pebbles has a bit of one (she was the top dog.. err rabbit and the largest out of her litter), so I really have to show her who's boss (and of course, that's your truly ).

If this is the case, then you have to put on a brave face (I know it's probably hard if you'redealing with a vicious rabbit like this). If he's being good, maybe give him a treat or two. If he tried to lunge and bite, put a firm but not too much pressure on his shoulders (I read that in the other thread with Benji, and I've done the same when Pebbles gets a bit toofiesty). Always talk calm to him if possible. 

I'm just wondering, does he have as much aggression in his cage as out? We'll have to see how the vet goes, and see after his neuter. I'm pretty confident the problem will shrink once he gets neutered. 

Best of luck to your 'problem child' .


*With the edit to your last post, I thinkI've seen this with Pebbles when she lunges. Her eyes go all large and sometimes I see the whites of them. When I see this face, I move my hand away from where she can lunge or box at it, and I put it near the back of her neck and rub gently. This usually calms her down. Sometimes she even melts to the floor to be massaged more. Although Pebbles is far less agreesive, it's worth a try.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm so curious to see a picture of him calderon! :shock:

P.S., I don't blame you for choking him to get him off. I would've done the same thing if I had a rabbit litterally attacking me.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> I'm so curious to see a picture of him calderon! :shock:
> 
> P.S., I don't blame you for choking him to get him off. I would've done the same thing if I had a rabbit litterally attacking me.


Well I'd have to catch him when he puts on that face. Usually, he just looks like a cute normal black lop bunny. That's why I totally freaked out when i looked and saw him glaring at me with those possessed eyes. It was totally bizarre. I think I'd have to take a picture for anyone to really understand how scary he looked. .....running off to go buy a camera now!! (to be honest though, i don't ever wanna see that face again, but if and when he does, i will try to snap a photo.)


----------



## Lissa (Jul 3, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Thank you Spring and Lissa for understanding. It's not like I go around choking rabbits for pleasure. But I was screaming and in shock. My boob is still throbbing!!:cry1


 Iszy bit me in the nipple a couple years ago. Although it was only a "friendly nip," she bit down hard enough for me to scream. lol :foreheadsmack:


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 3, 2006)

no way I would never harm a animal to matter what If I was bit then I was bit.:stikpoke


----------



## pamnock (Jul 3, 2006)

I call them "psychopaths". They are especially dangerous and frightening because they will often attack without warning or provocation and the attacks can be very vicious. In some cases a smell or movement may set them off. It's a behavior I rarely see in bucks (only a couple times over the past 15 years).

The behavior is not necessarily the result of neglect or cruelty, but can also occur in rabbits that have been well socialized with humans, indicating that genetic factors are involved.



Pam


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry for my reaction but I love rabbits and hate when something bad happens to one or one is upset.(I hope you get better though if it helps at all.)


----------



## pamnock (Jul 3, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> I'm so curious to see a picture of him calderon! :shock:
> 
> P.S., I don't blame you for choking him to get him off. I would've done the same thing if I had a rabbit litterally attacking me.


 

They are capable of clamping down with the apparent force of a pitbull (or at least it seems that way to the one getting bit).

I have seen a few cases where the person under attack could not pry the jaws of the rabbit apart and had to have assistance in order to remove the rabbit.

On occasion, a rabbit may bite so hard that a trip to the hospital for stiches is required. I've heard of it happening to a number of rabbit judges (and judges have extensive handling experience).

A rabbit caught me by surprise this spring when it latched on to the meat of my palm. It was a nasty bite, but someone had some "new skin", so I was able to glue my hand back together and continue judging.

Pam


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 3, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> the S-O-B almost tore my freaking nipple off and I couldn't get him off of me. What am i supposed to, coo him and coax him nicely with my nipplebleeding and pulsating in pain? This was a hard bite and my entire breast is swollen and black because of this.I, however, am in extreme pain today...


 
Until the new bunny "stabilizes" and to prevent further injury, may I recommend one of the following:












Hee hee

Seriously though, I'm really sorry you have to go through this. I know that had to hurt like crazy. 

I hope he stops terrorizing you, you poor thing! Bless you for taking him in and trying to work with him. 

Laura


----------



## pamnock (Jul 3, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> Sorry for my reaction but I love rabbits and hate when something bad happens to one or one is upset.(I hope you get better though if it helps at all.)


 

I love rabbits too -- but I also love people and do not want to see a child (or adult for that matter) get severely injured by a mentally deranged rabbit :nerves1 

Sometimes in their panic, a person will slam the rabbit down on something in an attempt to dislodge it (not safe as it will also take a lot of flesh with it). It is best to remain calm and attempt to carefully pry the jaws apart and prevent the rabbit from biting again.



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jul 3, 2006)

Way too funny Laura :laugh:



Pam


----------



## Lissa (Jul 3, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> no way I would never harm a animal to matter what If I was bit then I was bit.:stikpoke


 So you wouldjust sit there calmlyand let an animal tear the flesh off your body? :shock:


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 3, 2006)

With a rabbit yes I would not harm it no matter what,but it it was a dog that attacked and or bit me I'd bite it back.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh no! Poor boob! Poor crazy rabbit took, sounds like he has come mental issues.

I had a mixed breed doe when I was younger who was nutty like this. Being a small teenager and her being a rather large rabbit, she was pretty scary. One day I went outside to feed her and let her into the house for some excercise I saw she had escaped from her hutch. After searching for her in the neighbourhood all afternoon and half the evening, one of the neighbours came over with her and their cat screaming at me that my rabbit had tried to kill it :shock:. The rabbit had blood all over it's face and it's eyes weere rolling. Apparently the family had been sitting with the cat on their deck enjoying a warm summers night when my rabbit came raccing across their back lawn, lept on the deck and just MAULED the cat. The cat was smaller than the rabbit and didn't stand much of a chance.

The cat survived but however I had to get the rabbit put down. She was as nutty as a mad hatter. Living there was never as nice again , we moved shortly afterwards.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope you get better ilovetegocalderon.:star:


----------



## Greta (Jul 3, 2006)

Ugh. This brings back memories. My first rabbit was a rescue that someone down the street decided to turn loose "so it could be wild" wild my foot! coyote food, more like it! so I rescued the rabbit, and she had the same personality as Tank. Possessed. Evil. Scary. I still have many scars as a memento of that creature. The same household later "released" another rabbit, my boy Benjamin, with a doe. Which is why I now have Butterscotch. How poor Benjamin kept his sanity at that terrible house, I don't know. There were three rabbits crammed together in a 2-by-3 foot hutch that was rarely cleaned (you could smell it from the road toward the end), outside with no shelter, and on the side of the house where the rain and wind hit hardest. It makes me shudder just to think about it!


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

VERY SCARY...:nerves1

I haven't heard anything like that.. but come to think about it my first bun Muemmel was pretty agressive too- but "only" against smallkids.

My sister and my cousin used to be really afraid of her.Muemmel used to chase them around the house ^^' . But when she got them she just scratched them..she wasnt that much of a murder bunny..and always nice with me.

As a kid I actually thought it was a good way to keep my sis under control :devil

Anyways..I think you should give neutering a try.

Good luck

Emi


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2006)

Hehe.. Behave or I'll put the rabbit no you .


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 4, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> With a rabbit yes I would not harm it no matter what,but it it was a dog that attacked and or bit me I'd bite it back.


 

Ummm, I seriously don't think that you should bite a dog back that has just bitten you. Dogs do more damage than a little rabbit does. Forgive for asking but why would you bite the dog back but not the rabbit?

Sharon


----------



## Spring (Jul 4, 2006)

That's what I was wondering.. that statement sounded kind of silly to me. Just a word of advice, if you bite a dog you'll get hurt even more, beside thes fact that it's pretty barbaric to bite a dog.. The dog doesn't understand and will become more aggresive.

It's not like calderon wanted to hurt Tank. She had to do what she had to do. You would be flining the rabbit around too if it bit you and didn't let go, so don't rant on about how you'd never ever hurt a rabbit if it was bitting you viciously.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 4, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> That's what I was wondering.. that statement sounded kind of silly to me. Just a word of advice, if you bite a dog you'll get hurt even more, beside thes fact that it's pretty barbaric to bite a dog.. The dog doesn't understand and will become more aggresive.
> 
> It's not like calderon wanted to hurt Tank. She had to do what she had to do. You would be flining the rabbit around too if it bit you and didn't let go, so don't rant on about how you'd never ever hurt a rabbit if it was bitting you viciously.


 I was going to make a reply about that as well, however, you summed up everything I was thinking as well. So, ditto to what Spring said.

BTW, you wouldn'tflinga rabbit that's hurting you, but you'd bite a dog? :craziness


----------



## Greta (Jul 4, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> With a rabbit yes I would not harm it no matter what,but it it was a dog that attacked and or bit me I'd bite it back.


 I think if you were in a situation where a rabbit was attacking you, you _ would _ physically stop the rabbit. As much as you would not want to hurt the rabbit in any way, your body would think differently, and do what it needs to do to protect you. That happens with any person. Think about when you touch something hot. You pull away quickly, right? Even if you think you want to touch the object, your body will stop you from touching it for too long. The same thing goes when you're attacked by something. Your body reacts, and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 4, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Until the new bunny "stabilizes" and to prevent further injury, may I recommend one of the following:


 

:roflmao:


----------



## Jenni (Jul 4, 2006)

WOW!! I just read this thread. I have never known a psycho rabbit.

When it comes down to the safety of people, I have to side with people and not rabbits. 

I hope you can get this bunny under control.

What did the vet say?


----------



## shelldoo (Jul 4, 2006)

wow, how scary. i hope everything went ok at the vet


----------



## rubysmom (Jul 4, 2006)

I think what Pam was refering to in an earlier post about a psycho bunny is called "idiopathic aggression". As an animal behavior student at university we learned all about this. It is actually very hard to diagnose because you basically have to rule any and all possibly causes for aggression. This is rarely seen in dogs. Many people and many inexperienced behaviorists call aggressive dogs 'idiopathic' when they really are not. It has become a catch phrase lately much like "dominance" did in the past. I agree with everyone that neutering will definitely help things even if it doesn't solve it. Rabbits especially, like most prey animals, mask pain very very well. So Tank could be more than just uncomfortable from any illness he might have. Either way, good luck and get better soon from the bite. Scary indeed!


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 4, 2006)

Well all have there opions I guess.


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (Jul 4, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Uh, excuse me but the the S-O-B almost tore my freaking nipple off and I couldn't get him off of me. What am i supposed to, coo him and coax him nicely with my nipplebleeding and pulsating in pain? This was a hard bite and my entire breast is swollen and black because of this.Go have a rabbit tear into yourboob, tell me you were able to gently and calmly remove him while bleeding all over the placeand then I wont think that your above post is utterly ridiculous anymore....


 

Ouch that sounds horrible. Toffee bit me on the finger during a 'bunny bonding session' The last one I might add. He gave Parsnip - The Look - and was like a thing posessed. I tried to split up the following scrap and got bitten really hard and that was just a finger not a boob! :shock:I had to go to hospital for it to be dressed and to get a tetanus jab. I know exactly why you reacted like you did, it'sa reflex, you don't think about it. People say I would ...... or I wouldn't..... but until you have been in the situation it's really difficult to know! (I always said if someone mugged me I'd let my bag/purse go so I'd be safer, but in reality when it happened, I punched the guy in the face and knocked him to the floor, :?some random man had to drag me off him, probably not the best plan! Which just shows that when adrenaline kicks in you follow your self preservation instincts.

You could look on eBay for some armour plating!

Good luck with Tank!

(maybe he's living up to the name, try calling him Mr Snuggles and see if it helps!)


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 5, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> I hope you get better ilovetegocalderon.:star:


 

Thank you. My boob is feeling better. But I got a nice chunk taken out of my hand when I tried to feed him yesterday. 

Laura, that is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 5, 2006)

*parsnipandtoffee wrote: *


> People say I would ...... or I wouldn't..... but until you have been in the situation it's really difficult to know! (I always said if someone mugged me I'd let my bag/purse go so I'd be safer, but in reality when it happened, I punched the guy in the face and knocked him to the floor, :?some random man had to drag me off him, probably not the best plan! Which just shows that when adrenaline kicks in you follow your self preservation instincts.


 Wow!! Definitly dont wanna mess with you!

Unfortanetly I wasn't able to see the vet. When I got there i was told he had a family emergency and the office was closing. :? He doesn't work Mondays so I'll have to reschedule for later in the week. I really don't know how much more of this rabbit I can take. His whole personality can be described as an evil punk. When you tell him no, he will run over to the cat litter box and dig out all the litter. When I sit on the couch, he tries to jump up and bite me. I have to wear sneakers in the house when he is out of hte cage otherwise he will bite my feet. And the ONE time I put my hand in hte cage without gloves, REALLY FAST, like a milisecond, he bit my hand - badly. At least the punk let go this time! Oh, and he attacked the cat I'm watching. Poor thing. I felt so bad for him. Oh, he also drinks out of the cat's dish even though he has his own water, and i know he knows better - he just wants to be a jerk. He's a jerk rabbit! I'm so frustrated!!


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh wow! He sure sounds like a mess! :?. I don't know what to suggest, but I know something from his past might be triggering this behavoir. Does it seem to be getting worse?


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 5, 2006)

speaking of adrenaline,about a year or two ago I had this rabbit and I had her out on a harness but all of a sudden something spooked her so she bolted she went right into the street and what made it worse a car was coming so I ran in to the middle of the street and grabbed her the car missed me by 2 feet!



(yeah some said It's not worth it to risk your life for an animal but I dont agree)

Does anyone have a un-altered male rabbit that's territorial,I mean really territorial

because I might have to fix my bunny-boy....because well he'll try to attack something if it comes near me he thinks i'm his mate or something it's odd.:shock:



well good luck with your recovery and your bad-boy bunny.


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, un-altered males are usually very territorial. I'd suggest getting him neutered.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 5, 2006)

My boy does not bite me but if he's cranky he's scratch.(Ooooooooooh dont ya think it will just go away?the territorial stuff that is)



He cant be neutered I'm planning on showing him and they wont except a fixed rabbit. Besides I might breed him but I'll have to get alot of people opions first.





oh what to do.*paces*


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 5, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Oh wow! He sure sounds like a mess! :?. I don't know what to suggest, but I know something from his past might be triggering this behavoir. Does it seem to be getting worse?


Well I mentioned earlier how he was originally snake food and stuck in a tank with a snake for awhile before the sister of the boy who put him there saw him and took him out, then locked him up in a cage for months and months without him ever coming out while she tried to find someone to adopt him. So I am sympathetic to a degree but i mean, there's gotta be a line somewhere and he has officially crossed it. He is just a little terror. :scared:


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2006)

Try starting a new thread, becase your sort of hijacking this one.

:threadhijacked


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2006)

Hmm. I really don't know. Sorry :?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, he sounds like a little monster. 

At least when Halloween comes, if you still have him, you know what to dress him up as...:devil

I really am sorry calderon, I hope he chills out soon. As others have mentioned, neutering him may not solve the problem completely, but it may tone his behavior down a great deal. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 5, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> speaking of adrenaline,about a year or two ago I had this rabbit and I had her out on a harness but all of a sudden something spooked her so she bolted she went right into the street and what made it worse a car was coming so I ran in to the middle of the street and grabbed her the car missed me by 2 feet!
> 
> (yeah some said It's not worth it to risk your life for an animal but I dont agree)


 

I don't want to get off topic of my evil bunny but I feel like this is something that needs to be addressed. You need to really get a better perspective on this issue. Sure we love animals and want to give them the best life possible but jumping in front of a car to rescue an animal is extreme. If the car really only missed you by 2 feet you really made a bad decision. I'm sure you love your bunny, but I'm sure your parents love you more than you love your bunny. Maybe you don't feel like your life is more important thanthe bunny, but your friends and family do and I'm sure they would be absolutely devastated if you were to lose your life. Rabbits only live approximately 10 years, (give or take a few) and you will have to eventually deal with its passing. Your parents on the other hand should NEVER have to deal with your passing. You really need to sit down and think about these things and realize that you do have more to offer this world than the bunny, no matter how much you love him.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok, back on topic - here's what i was thinking the worst case scenario would be. Let's say after he's neutered and feeling better and we take care of the sneezing, etc. and he is still a devil child, i could always build a really really big cage for him and keep him in there...and on occasion, when im feeling brave enough, let him out for a quick run (it honestly wouldnt be often though), but if the cage is big enough, he could still have a good life right? It's better than a shelter, no?


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2006)

I think that's a good plan. At a shelter, I think they would put him down even if they are no kill. It's hard to find a REALLY expereienced home that has the patience to deal with him and willing to take him on. It wouldn't be fair, because most likely if he didn't get put down, he'd sit in the shelter stressed and depressed.

Do you have an extra room you can give him? So he sort of has the room to himself? I think if you get him neutered, he will calm down enough to be socialized with. Bunny phyciatrist anyone?! 

I hope everything goes alright with this guy!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 5, 2006)

Unfortanetly, I don't have an extra room. My spare bedroom is for Rice, Beans and Marshy. Then I have my own bedroom and no way am I sharing it with him.  Then there is the kitchen, the bathroom and the living room. I have enough space in my living room to build a nice size cage for him. But I'm still praying we can fix this guy. He is awfully adorable when he doesn't have his demon face on.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 5, 2006)

Bless you for trying so hard with him. Not many people would go this far. 

:great:

I really hope that neutering will solve the problem. He may just turn out to be a sweetheart. 

ray:


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2006)

I think that's a good plan. If he is around you, he might become more comfortable. I think he might see you as a predator, with the experience of being with a snake. I hope he calms down after his neuter!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is a really good article from The House Rabbit Society. I found it by doing a Google search on "aggressive bunny." 

Here is the link: http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/aggression.html

*13.0 Aggressive Rabbits* 
Primary Author(s): Susan Davis 
Sources: HRH, various articles from the HRJ, RHN 


[align=left]*Introduction
*People are often shocked the first time they see a rabbit display anger. Bunnies, after all, are supposed to be timid and sweet, not outspoken and nasty, and the sudden appearance of sharp teeth and raking claws can be disarming. But whether your rabbit is nipping the hand that feeds him, chasing you across the room, *or latching his teeth, pitbull-style, into your calf*, it's not unusual and it's not hopeless. [/align]
In fact, working with an aggressive rabbit can be extremely rewarding. Many House Rabbit Society members have found that aggressive rabbits are often very intelligent animals who are just trying to express themselves. Once they're given some respect and some ground rules, that expression can turn to boundless energy, enthusiasm, and affection. 




[align=left]*The Basics of Rabbit Aggression: Ballistic Bunnies 101
*
Aggressive rabbits can be scary. Rabbits bite hard, kick hard, and move fast, so it's not unusual for owners to get intimated, or start dreaming of dumping Boopsie at the pound. So before you even approach Boopsie, convince yourself of the following principles: [/align]
1) Rabbits aren't born mean. Ninety-nine percent of aggressive rabbits have a behavioral problem, not a genetic one. Behavior can be changed, so give your bunny a chance. 
2) Your rabbit doesn't hate you. There may be a slight chance that Boopsie has taken a personal dislike to one person. More likely, she's afraid you're going to hurt her. 
Nevertheless... 
3) You're the only one who can solve the problem. Boopsie won't wake up one day and say, "Gee, maybe I should be nicer to Jane." It's the humans who have to figure out what's wrong and initiate new ways of interacting. 
4) You can't hit a rabbit. Some people try to "teach" their bunnies not to bite by swatting their noses or even hitting them with newspapers. This will only aggravate the problem. You need to reassure your rabbit that her environment is safe. 



[align=left]*Common Aggression Scenarios* 
The first step in helping an aggressive rabbit is figuring out what's making him tick. The following scenarios, all taken from real life, illustrate the basic causes of aggression and some easy ways to solve it. (Names have been changed to protect the reformed). [/align]


[align=left]*"Every time I walk in the room, Netty circles my feet and bites my ankles. Does she want something from me?"*
She does--and you can't give it to her. Circling, mounting, and biting are classic signs of a sexually frustrated bunny. It may be cute at first, but it can develop into a pretty nasty habit. Neutering males and spaying females can dramatically reduce aggressive behavior. In the meantime, try the suggestions listed below to protect you and your loved ones. [/align]


[align=left]*"When I put my hand down for my new rabbit, Jaws, to sniff she lunges at it. Doesn't she like the way I smell?"* 

It ain't the smell, it's the motion. Rabbits have great long- distance eyesight. Their near-distance vision isn't so great. A human hand in front a rabbit's face can be very startling. To break Jaws of her lunging habit, keep your hands above her head and away from her nose. When she looks aggravated, press her head very gently to the floor. She'll interpret this as your being the dominant bunny. [/align]


[align=left]*"Attilla is adorable. But when we reach into his cage to pull him out he bites our hands. What's wrong?"* 

Rabbits can be very territorial. The first step to helping this rabbit is to stop dragging him out of his cage; he needs a place to call his own. Open the door and let him come and go on his own time. Wait until he's out of his cage to clean it, change his water, or do other housekeeping chores. [/align]
After a few weeks, you can begin to try to touch him in his cage, but don't grab him or mess with his stuff. Wear gloves so you don't jerk your hand around, which may provoke him. Keep your hand above his head and then calmly and quickly bring it down to the top of his head. If he lets you touch his head, very softly stroke it. Tell him what a great big, brave, beautiful rabbit he is. Then let him alone until the next day, when you try the exercise again. Eventually he should associate your hand in the cage with a nice nose rub, not being grabbed. 



[align=left]*"Sometimes when I try to stop Baby from eating the carpet she nips my hands. Am I hurting her?"*
No, you're bugging her. Nipping is often a rabbit's way of saying "back-off " or "get out of my way" or "quit putting the wet stuff in my ears." It's understandable, but it's not the greatest behavior for a house pet. You can try pressing her head down. You can also try squealing "EEEK!" when she nips, so she realizes she's actually hurting you. Many rabbits will learn to nudge your hand instead, or simply hop away. You might also decide that little nips as communication are ok in your household. [/align]


[align=left]*"Piggy has started biting my hands when I put the food down. What's her problem?"*
Piggy is probably an enthusiastic eater. But she may not be sure you're going to put the food down. If you're putting the bowl down, make sure you put it right down--don't make her beg or dance for it. Feed her on a regular schedule so she can count on chow at a certain time of day. And don't overdo the snacks--it makes some rabbits expect a treat every time you walk in the room. [/align]

If she bites when you hand feed her, it's probably because she can't see what smells so good. Try feeding her larger treats (like parsley sprigs or carrots) until she gets her aim down (some rabbits have to practice). You can also try feeding small treats, like raisins or banana, with wooden spoons or tongs. That way you can hold the treat steady for her without losing a thumb. 

*Extremely Aggressive Rabbits: Bunnies Who Run With the Wolves* 
Some rabbits are so "mean" they seem more like predators than prey. These are the rabbits who chase you across the room and up into chairs, who sink their teeth into your tender limbs and refuse to let go, or who growl at you when you approach. They're the rabbits most likely to be dumped or put to sleep. Unfortunately, they're often the ones who have suffered the most in life because somewhere along the line they learned that humans, or life itself, is not safe. 

If your rabbit is neutered or spayed, there can be any number of reasons he's aggressive. If you just got him, he may be stressed out by the move. His last owner may have frightened him somehow. He may have never had much contact with a human before. Or, if he used to be a hutch rabbit, the noises, smells, and sights of a house may be overwhelming him. One of the best things you can do for your relationship with this kind of rabbit is to protect yourself. Wear gloves, long sleeves, long pants, and real shoes when you're around him. This will protect your flesh. It will also help you keep calm. If your skin is protected, you're not as likely to jump, squeal or flail your arms, all of which might provoke or frighten him more. 
Now start playing detective. Watch him closely to see what provokes him. It may be your touching anything in his view. It may be the movement of your legs when you walk . It may be a certain sound--like a rattling newspaper or the vacuum cleaner. It may be your reaching out to touch him or feed him. Whatever it is, don't do it. He needs to learn that you're not out to get him. 
Then turn on the charm. One of the key lessons that House Rabbit Society members have learned is that affection works wonders on psycho bunnies. Try acting like he's the greatest thing that ever happened in your life, despite the bandages on your hand and the boots on your feet. Give him a big hello when you see him. Greet his every act of aggression with good humor too. When he charges your arm, say "why hello, you little pumpkin!" while calmly removing your arm from his reach. If he growls and thumps, say, "yes, you're a BIG rabbit --I love that about you!" If he streaks across the room with murder in his eyes, simply say, "hey buddy, are you coming to see me?" 
You can ruffle his fur, sing a little song, say a little prayer, whatever it takes to greet his bad temper with joy, affection, and calmness. It takes courage, but if you have gloves and shoes on, you're safe. If he looks like he's going to bite, put your hand on his head, but continue to be cheerful. You can try saying EEK too--but be careful with this. Some nervous rabbits are provoked by a high-pitched squeal. 
Rabbits think in patterns; your job is to change the pattern, so he realizes that his approach provokes affection from you, not harm. Eventually he'll associate you with kind words, nice pats, and enthusiasm for his particular personality. 
Your bunny probably won't change overnight. It can take weeks for a rabbit to learn to trust. But that's what's so rewarding, and so moving, about helping aggressive rabbits. Your not just changing his behavior; your changing his perception of the world. As you do so, you'll alleviate a lot of his suffering.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 5, 2006)

Good call Trixie. Also have you seen the Bunny 101 thread on agression?

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12319&forum_id=17

ilovetegocalderon, I admire your determination to stick with Tank, good job!


> Let's say after he's neutered and feeling better and we take care of the sneezing, etc. and he is still a devil child, i could always build a really really big cage for him and keep him in there...and on occasion, when im feeling brave enough, let him out for a quick run (it honestly wouldnt be often though), but if the cage is big enough, he could still have a good life right? It's better than a shelter, no?


 :hug1


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Trixie! That gave me some GREAT ideas!! After reading that, i see that I've been handling a couple things the wrong way (i.e. picking him up and taking him out of his cage for play time instead of just opening the cage door and letting him come out on his own. I am really gonna try to put in some extra effort to win this little monster's heart. :sunshine:


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2006)

:colors:! I hope some progress will be made!

There might be a little darling under that tough guy apperance . Did your friend have the same negative behavior with him when she had him?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 5, 2006)

I've actually never met the original owner. I heard about the rabbit through a long grapevine. But, from what I hear, no, he was never this aggressive, HOWEVER, he was also NEVER let out of the cage and NEVER handled.....so his true personality never got a chance to shine through.


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2006)

Ooo! Alright. I bet even with the not picking him up and letting him come out on his own will calm him down a bit. I move Pebbles cage into the entrance hall (where the stairs are) instead of picking her up and she seems to enjoy it much more. She holds the longest grudge too, so if I do pick her up, she's very grump after!

Does Tank like treats? Maybe try holding a treat in your palm (maybe bare?) with your palm facing up near the enterance of the cage so he can approach you on his own. What's the deisgn of his cage? 

You could also try just standing or sitting near his cage and talking to him. I did this when Pebbles first came, and that was the starting of our bond. She seemed to like to hear my voice.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 5, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Does Tank like treats? Maybe try holding a treat in your palm (maybe bare?) with your palm facing up near the enterance of the cage so he can approach you on his own.


 Or put the treat on something and hold that. That's how I had to start with Sprite because she always bit me when she took treats. So for oats, I would put some on the lid of the oat container and hold the lid. After time and a spay, she calmed down and now she licks oats out of the palm of my hand like a good bunny.

Sitting on the floor with him might help. I'd recommend laying down if he wasn't such a random biter. Don't want your face bit.:? And you can wear heavier clothing to protect yourself. Just let him climb on you, maybe pretend to read a newspaper and let him rip it up, or have other toys near you.

Also, watch to see what sets him off. You may be able to channel his anger at something else. For example, Sprite hated when I touched her stuff. She'd growl and bat at me. So I started picking up her noisy toys and holding them in front of her nose. She'd be ticked off so she'd grab them and whip them around instead of batting me. Now it's a game for her along with a convenient distraction, and she'll play with me for some time if I keep fetching her toys after she throws them across the cage.

Best of luck!


----------



## shelldoo (Jul 6, 2006)

wow, sounds like it will be alot of work, yet very rewarding when you break through the tough exterior. best of luck.


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 8, 2006)

Good Luck Hon. I don't know what I would do if I had a rabbit do that to me. It must have been very scary. I hope that things work out and he becomes much more calm.

((HUGS))


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm staying in Connecticut with my mom this weekend so all my rabbits, including the monster Tank are in the care of my fiance. He told me he was gonna try to work on Tank. Wouldn't it be such a wonderful miracle if my fiance can transform him by Monday morning!!  At any rate, I sure am missing Rice, Beans and Marshmellow.  (ok ok ok, and Tank too, but i only miss him a little teeny weeny bit!)

Since I've last updated this thread, Tank really hasn't come out of his cage much. I know longer pick him up to take him out. I just open the cage door. And he choses to stay in the cage. :dunno: The one time he did come out, he pooped all over the floor, peed and then went back in his cage.:X

Is this a sign of depression, him not wanting to come out of his cage?


----------



## Spring (Jul 8, 2006)

That would be great! Aw... I'm sure oy u miss you problem child too! .

I'm not sure, but maybe he just likes being left alone? Maybe try opening his door and leaving the room for a minute or two to see if he comes out when you're not there? I'm not really sure.


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 8, 2006)

When I first got my foster mom (Lo) and her babies, Lo was terrified of people. She would not come out of her cage if anyone was in the room. I had to be in the kitchen out of her sight range for her to tentativly come out. 

Now she's much better, and gives lots of bunny kisses.

And then Wildfire was very aggressive when I got her. She would charge and attack my hand when ever it got close to her. Every time she did it, I would just place my hand over her head/shoulders and firmly hold her down, to show dominance. After about two weeks, I was able to see a big change in her. She would still grunt (she still does), but she would no longer charge with the intent to harm. She now charges and stops right before my hand, and puts her head down. It scares a lot of people who aren't used to bunnies, but she now just gets excited to see people.

It takes alot of persistance, and showing no fear. But if the bun manages to turn around, it's very rewarding. Wildfire was not a cuddle bun or very friendly when I first got her, and now she's a huge suck, and loves people and cuddles.

Good luck, I hope this little guy turns, and at least doesn't bite anymore.

--Dawn


----------



## shelldoo (Jul 8, 2006)

mt stormy went through a spell where she would only pee outside her cage. she didn't touch her box in her cage. it was frustrating. i finally got a second box, sat it where she would go outside her pen, and now she is litter trained and uses the box in her pen. it was so odd.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 10, 2006)

I got back from my weekend stay in CT yesterday afternoon. I had missed all my bunnies so much (even Tank). When he saw me he stood up and leaned against the door of his cage. I could tell he wanted to come out. So I opened the door and he bolted outta the cage. I watched him for awhile, then went about my business.I starteddoing dishes and stuff and next thing you know, he comes charging over at me full force, leaps, and bit me through my pants on my calf!!!:X What a psycho!!!! :craziness GRR, he makes me soooo mad.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 10, 2006)

Again! :scared:

So your fiance didn't have much luck with him?

Rainbows!


----------



## Spring (Jul 10, 2006)

Aww! That sucks. I was hoping t hat maybe some guy time with Tank could change his attitude.

Have you truid firmly holding his shoulders down when he's charging? Just try to stop him, push his shoulders down (Not to harsh) and firmly say NO. I've heard this can help. I hope this works out with Tank!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Aww! That stinks. I was hoping t hat maybe some guy time with Tank could change his attitude.
> 
> Have you truid firmly holding his shoulders down when he's charging? Just try to stop him, push his shoulders down (Not to harsh) and firmly say NO. I've heard this can help. I hope this works out with Tank!


Yea, I've tried, but i stopped doing that cuz i ALWAYS get bit....


----------



## Spring (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmm. I don't know what to do then. Sily Tank, be nice!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 10, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Again! :scared:
> 
> So your fiance didn't have much luck with him?
> 
> Rainbows!


 

Nope, he sure didnt. :?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Hmm. I don't know what to do then. Sily Tank, be nice!


I dont think anything can be done. I mean I say "No" loud and firm to try and deter him but as you can imagine, that doesn't too much good. I'm just gonna have to wait to get him neutered.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

How old is Tank? If his testicles have dropped, I would go ahead and get him done.


----------



## JimD (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Aww! That stinks. I was hoping t hat maybe some guy time with Tank could change his attitude.
> 
> Have you truid firmly holding his shoulders down when he's charging? Just try to stop him, push his shoulders down (Not to harsh) and firmly say NO. I've heard this can help. I hope this works out with Tank!


 

I had a terrible time getting Benji to stop being so aggressive when we first got him, andSpring's advicewas the method that Buck Jones outlined to me. 

He called it being the "Big Kahuna". He advised me to hold Benji's head down (when he misbehaved)until he stopped struggling and talk to him in a very firm authoritative tone letting him know that it was NOT ok to act that way. As soon as the bun submits, let him up. It took quite a few times, but finally it had a positive effect.

Buck said if this didn't work, then I might want to look into a good pair of welding gloves.

Getting Benji neutered also had a calming effect on his personality.

~Jim


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 10, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Nope, he sure didnt. :?


 :boxing :boxing :humour


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 10, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> How old is Tank? If his testicles have dropped, I would go ahead and get him done.


He's definitly old enough. I just gotta carve out the time and money to do it. (within the next couple of weeks for sure.)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish I could send you the money to get him done!

Bless your heart.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 10, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Spring wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Aww! That stinks. I was hoping t hat maybe some guy time with Tank could change his attitude.
> ...


Yea i know all about this technique. I used to use it on Beans before she was spayed. But I cant do it with Tank. He is just waaaay to wild. He will squirm so much that he escapes my "grasp" and then bites me. Maybe I'll try it again with some leather gloves on. He is just so scary. It's so pathetic how I run out of his way all the time and scream when he comes near me. :?


----------



## JimD (Jul 10, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Yea i know all about this technique. I used to use it on Beans before she was spayed. But I cant do it with Tank. He is just waaaay to wild. He will squirm so much that he escapes my "grasp" and then bites me. Maybe I'll try it again with some leather gloves on. He is just so scary. It's so pathetic how I run out of his way all the time and scream when he comes near me. :?


 I just busted out laughing a work and everybody turned around to look at me!!

I can just picture you running out of the room screaming..

:run: :runningrabbit:with Tank in hot pursuit.

Our Tootsie is such a sweet bunnie, but she's sooo big. I have to admit I'm still afraid to pick her up. She doesn't like to be handled, in fact it took 3 people to hold her at the vets TO HAVE HER NAILS CLIPPED!!! What a wimp-bunnie! But a strong one for sure.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 10, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> *ilovetegocalderon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yea i know all about this technique. I used to use it on Beans before she was spayed. But I cant do it with Tank. He is just waaaay to wild. He will squirm so much that he escapes my "grasp" and then bites me. Maybe I'll try it again with some leather gloves on. He is just so scary. It's so pathetic how I run out of his way all the time and scream when he comes near me. :?
> ...


 LOL, that's exactly what it's like!! If im sitting down on the couch he will plop in front of me on the floor, monitoring my every move. I try and wait for a moment when he takes his eyes off me, then I bolt to whatever room i need to go (i.e. the bathroom) ill hear him behind me peeling out on the hardwood floor, which works to my advantage since i get an extra head start, then i slam the bathroom door right before he gets me. Then when I want to come out, ill try and wait til i hear him hop away from the door. :sigh



Edit - I'm a prisoner in my own home. :disgust:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Have you ever seen 'Trilogy of Terror'?


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 10, 2006)

Awww - I'm so sorry you are having a hard time with this little guy. I know the psycho look you are talking about. My female Misty is one of those Alpha females - when I brought the second bunny into our home, Misty felt I needed to be punished. I always knew when she was angry because she had that look you are talking about - wild eyes, nose going a mile a minute, twitchy.

Every move I made, she was chasing me. My only saving grace was that I could run faster than her on hardwood and she would slide right by me if I stopped and turned really sharply. 

I could not sit on my sofa without her running and jumping at my face. If I was standing, she would climb onto the sofa so that she was higher up and then she would jump at me - I think she was aiming at my jugular.

I don't have any smart words of advice because I cried and cried about it- I didn't know what to do. In the end Misty just went back to normal - but I just wanted you to know that I sympathize.

I also know what the boob bite thing is like - Misty latched on to mine out of the blue one morning, but nothing like Tank.

Good Luck.

________________
Nadia


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 10, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Have you ever seen 'Trilogy of Terror'?


 :shock: 

That is one hideous looking creature!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 10, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Every move I made, she was chasing me. My only saving grace was that I could run faster than her on hardwood and she would slide right by me if I stopped and turned really sharply.


Yep, same thing happens to Tank. :lol:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jul 11, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Have you ever seen 'Trilogy of Terror'?


OMG! I saw that as a kid and I am STILL scared of that doll that came to life! AAAGHHHH! I didn't sleep for a week.....


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 11, 2006)

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Have you ever seen 'Trilogy of Terror'?
> ...


 Me, too! My brother hid in our dark hallway after the movie, waited for me, and made that noise the doll made and scared the life out of me!

When *ilovetegocalderon* describes Tank, I think of that evil doll!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 11, 2006)

> Have you ever seen 'Trilogy of Terror'?


 Omigosh...I saw that when I was in my teens, and it scared the living daylights out of me! Esp. that little doll guy with all the teeth...holy crap! For months afterwards I was checking under my bed, under the sofa...talk about creepy! And yet, silly me...I saw a VHS copy of it a year or so ago, and what did I do?Went ahead and bought it. Thought it wouldn't bother me any more (now that I'm a big grown-up and all ), but nope, I watched it and had the willies for the rest of the night! You'd think I woulda learned by now...:?

Well, ilovetogocalderon, my Raph isn't as aggressive as Tank from the sound of it, but he is getting to be a bit hard to handle. I'm probably going to have a vet assess him in the fall and see if it's feasible to neuter him. Are you still going to get Tank neutered? (I haven't read through the entire thread, so excuse me if you mentioned it and I missed it.) I suspect it will make a huge difference...and in a case like yours, where Tank is that aggressive, he could be dangerous. I'm considering Raph to be getting dangerous simply because I have an 8-yr-old niece who always wants to see the bunnies when she comes over. I don't allow her to see them alone, but you never know when a child might disregard rules; I'm worried she could potentially be bitten by him. Not to mention, I've successfully avoided his territoriallunges when he's free in the yard so far (and he does seem to stop before actually biting), but that could always change at any moment. 

You know, we could always sign up Raph and Tank to star in a horror flick..."Rabid RabbitsFrom Hell" or something like that. I bet they'd give that "Alien" creature a run for it's money...thetag line for the movie could be, "In hutches, they never hear you scream"....:tongue


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 11, 2006)

Bassetluv you are so funny!! I'm gonna have to rent that movie, Trilogy of Terror. I had never even heard of it. I do plan on bringing the little terror to the vet this weekend and after examination i'll make an appointment to have him neutered. I can tell he is super angry with me for keeping him in the cage more than usual lately. But I have no choice - he's a monster. Hopefully when he's neutered he will calm down and i can let him out more.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, I will be interested in seeing how Tank does once he is neutered. Crossing fingers that he will calm down for you! (Mind you, there goes the plan to make a fortune off him and Raph in Tinseltown, but hey...at leastall yourappendages (and breasts) will no longer be in threat of an at-home 'hare' removal. 

Best of luck with him at the vet's!


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

*screams and runs* Oh that doll-thing is horrible,it's ugly....Dont you think it be creepy to see a gaint one of those and it was runnign towards you...*screams and faints*



Well besides the mondter doll,I hope you'll be able to solve your problem

I had a rabbit and he was visious he's bite and stratch (HARD!) but then he was nuetered and he was much better.






EWWWWWWWWW they make dolls of that monster doll thing....EWWW


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 11, 2006)

*Ilovetogocalderon*-One of the things we have always done was when we brought a newbie home was to give them an article of our clothing(I have a really ratty old PJ shirt that I donate to our new bunns). I wear it for a few days so it has my scent and then it is put in their cage as a blankie. I would also wash my hands so that the new bunn wasn't smelling our other bunns. For a bunn who hasn't been socialized/neutered the scent of so many bunns must be irritating/frustrating. When he is neutered it should help a bit...or make the situation easier to manage. He might be more receptive to your efforts to socialize him!

I know this might sound a little weird too...but what if you tried bonding with him?? If you have an aggressive bunn and you want to bond him to the one you already have you would house him beside the other right?? Have you considered tossing down a sleeping bag for a few nights?? Just being right near him?? Or moving him into your room with you?? Where is he now?? Does he see you alot?If he was locked up all the time, maybe being out roaming or seeing people moving around are too much for him? Too much open space...too many people/things moving around him? I can't help thinking about that old saying..."The best defense is a good offense."...when I read about his behavior. Is he psycho or is he just a bunny wreak? You said he had a freaky look in his eyes...were his eyes rolling form fear maybe? I really liked the idea of letting him come out of the cage on his own though. I know how hard it must be to try to help the little jerk...and at the same time avoidhim too!  (Or at least his teeth anyway!)Does he react to everyone that way or just you? I was wondering if it is something about you that sets him off? How does he react to your fiance?

Just some ideas! I have a soft spot for hard cases!

Dani


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 12, 2006)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> *Ilovetogocalderon*-One of the things we have always done was when we brought a newbie home was to give them an article of our clothing(I have a really ratty old PJ shirt that I donate to our new bunns). I wear it for a few days so it has my scent and then it is put in their cage as a blankie. I would also wash my hands so that the new bunn wasn't smelling our other bunns. For a bunn who hasn't been socialized/neutered the scent of so many bunns must be irritating/frustrating. When he is neutered it should help a bit...or make the situation easier to manage. He might be more receptive to your efforts to socialize him!
> 
> I know this might sound a little weird too...but what if you tried bonding with him?? If you have an aggressive bunn and you want to bond him to the one you already have you would house him beside the other right?? Have you considered tossing down a sleeping bag for a few nights?? Just being right near him?? Or moving him into your room with you?? Where is he now?? Does he see you alot?If he was locked up all the time, maybe being out roaming or seeing people moving around are too much for him? Too much open space...too many people/things moving around him? I can't help thinking about that old saying..."The best defense is a good offense."...when I read about his behavior. Is he psycho or is he just a bunny wreak? You said he had a freaky look in his eyes...were his eyes rolling form fear maybe? I really liked the idea of letting him come out of the cage on his own though. I know how hard it must be to try to help the little jerk...and at the same time avoidhim too!  (Or at least his teeth anyway!)Does he react to everyone that way or just you? I was wondering if it is something about you that sets him off? How does he react to your fiance?
> 
> ...


Wow!! These are EXCELLENT ideas. You really helped me see that all these little things really add up and can contribute to his behavior, such as how i dont wash my hands after handling the females, and i did probably didgive him "too much" space all at once. I'm really going to start paying attention to these "little" things. I'll definitly try that clothes thing so he is around my scent and tonight i'll sleep in the living room with him because i cant let him in my room since Marshy and Beans use it. Only thing im sure of, is that that look i was talking about, was of pure anger, rage and demonic possession. it was the scariest face i've ever seen on an animal. but i havent seen it since that day. and to be honest, he does seem to be extra aggressive towards me than to others. lets take last night for example, he let himself out of the cage and ran around like a madman for awhile. i used this time to clean the cage. however, he dived back in before i could refill the food bowl. and i wont dare stick my hand in the cage! so i decided to try and feed him through the bars, like drop the food through the top of the cage and aim for the bowl. he was literally jumping up and SLAMMING his head on the top of the cage (several times) trying to bite me as i put the food in. its like he has a vendetta against me! i dont get it! but i LOVE LOVE LOVE your ideas and im gonna try them out.


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 12, 2006)

One other thing I did (and I had my friend do it too when her rabbit got really cage aggressive) was...when he was out of the cage we took our cage and washedit right down, wires and all with warm vinegar(dishes, crocks, toys everything!). We removed as much of his scent as possible from the areas themale roamed in! (this took a looooong time to do! Especially at my house cause the bunns roam thewhole darn thing!)We wiped table legs, wall corners, anything he could have chinned or sprayed or left scent on! We didn't let him lay claim to *anything*. Everything was *MINE*! When we put his dishes and toys back in his cage we rearranged everything, everyday, everytime! (Except the litterbox! That might get a little messy!) Our boy settled right down. My friends male, Hopkins, was very unhappy for a few days, and settled for grunting and grumbling and after a week or so stopped all together. (My hubby and I also have a steamcleaner so we did the floors and the couches too...but that might be a little excessive! lol )

Not to say this will def work...but it did for us! Sounds like bun bun thinks he is King PowPow and you should fall in line! I don't think so!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, I don't know if i would have the energy for all of that but I will definitly at least scrub down the cage.:sweep


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 12, 2006)

I might be a tad rabbit-centric!:craziness


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 12, 2006)

Great suggestions Runestonez!!

I will be very interested to see how it all goes.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 13, 2006)

How is the little Demon-Bunny today?

Ellie and the Buns :bunnydance:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 14, 2006)

The jerk tore a CHUNK out of my achilles tendon. I swear, I'm gonna have to wear big boots around him. he just charged up on me out of no where and bit me through my pants, and once again, wouldn't let go! I was flinging my leg everywhere in pain and he just kept his grip with those teeth! it hurts to walk today.


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2006)

You've certainly got an issue with that bun . A scary situation to say the least.

Too bad you can't put a bell on him so you can hear him coming.

There was another member here who had a similar problem. The bun would even attack the repairmen that came to the house. Unfortunately, I don't think she was able to do much about it.

Some buns are......well.......just what you said,"little jerks"!

I wish there was some more advice that I could give you.

You may have to confine him for your own safety.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 14, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> You may have to confine him for your own safety.


Yea, i think im going to purchase some NIC cubes this weekend, build him a nice big cage and lock him away (at least til neutering).....i really have no choice. at this rate my whole body will be scarred from him.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 14, 2006)

I think you're handling the whole thing very well. 

:bouquet:


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You may have to confine him for your own safety.
> ...


 

I have several scars on both arms, from the elbow down. Bites and scratches from several of our buns.

Neutering him will probably help...maybe not immediately.

Benji was our evil-bun when he was 4-5 months old. He was also a major sprayer...yuck. After neutering he really calmed down over a period of time. He's still got a tude, but not nearly as aggressive. Now when you go to pet him he turns into a "puddle-bun".

I found a good price for NIC's online. If your interested I can PM you the info..

~Jim


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 14, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Now when you go to pet him he turns into a "puddle-bun".


 I'd lose a hand if i attempted to pet Tank.:zoro:


----------



## Spring (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh man!:shock:I'd bemore scared of Tank than a pitbull! I just don't get this little guy. Is he ALWAYS aggresive or sometimes sweet? Major temper issue to say the least! You're doing a great job with him though! 

Hopefully this-:tantrum:turns into this :angel:

Little problem child!


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh, wow... I have been going through this and reading what's been going on with this demon. I gotta say, I give you major points for trying so hard with this guy, I would have locked him away first thing when he started doing that whole charging thing. I am pretty territorial about my house myself, LOL, and I tend to get stubborn about anything bossing me in it. 
I have had some agression issues with my Charity, but hers were all fear related, and she's doing much better now. I tried that pinning thing with her a couple of times too, and she would be less inclined to attack me, for a little while at least.
I think the problem you are going to have is, (one problem, anyway!) Tank has established a precedent here. He has set the rules, he's in charge. I know you really didn't have much choice in that, but there it is. Once he is neutered, make every use of his recovery time, while he is feeling woozy and wobbly, (hopefully) to try and gain his trust. I'm sure you already know about the whole quiet voice, moving very slowly, all that sort of thing. One thing I did with Charity was, I didn't reach into that cage empty handed. I always made sure she saw the treat I was holding before she could reach me. That way she starts to associate my smell with good things.
Also, I would switch cages on her once a week or so, because she was much less aggressive in a cage that wasn't "home" to her. I know that sounds mean, but I don't intend to have to put gloves on every time I feed for the rest of her life. It seemed to help, because while she was feeling a little less assured and not charging at me, I was able to get close enough to touch her without flinching and jerking my hand every time she came near me! LOL
Well, I hope something in this little spiel has been helpful, LOL. I'll be thinking of you, I hope he gets better. *hugs*


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I've been sleeping on the floor right next to Tank's cage for awhile now. I haven't given him a shirt of mine yet because it has been DEATHLY hot here, (over 100 degrees) and I figure the less bedding in his cage the better. I've been giving him water bottles, toys, treats, etc. to get him in a better mood - but no. Still attacking me. Although, for the first time ever last night, i put my hand in his cage, placed my hand on his head, gently but firmly, not even to the floor, just while he was sitting and I fixed up some stuff in his cage with my other hand and he didn't fight it......but then this morning the victory was short lived when i tried to give him a new water bottle and as i was dropping it in he attacked the crap out of it, probably thinking it was my hand.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 19, 2006)

ILTG, have you taken any pics of Tank? I'm dying to see the little monster!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 19, 2006)

you know, i haven't. sorry. and even if i did, i dont have the equipment to scan it in. although i could mail it to my mom to do for me....that's what i'll do. and while im at it, ill take pics of rice, beans and marshy. im gonna write a note and put it in my purse to remember to buy a disposable camera tonight. but for some sort of reference, the all black rabbit in Mummel's avater, Salem, looks EXACTLY like Tank. I was just saying in another thread how im developing a phobia for all black lops.

edit - just be aware that when i do post these pics of Tank, he will probably be trying to charge and bite me in EVERY single one. I'm sure all of the pics will have his teeth showing. :?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 19, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> edit - just be aware that when i do post these pics of Tank, he will probably be trying to charge and bite me in EVERY single one. I'm sure all of the pics will have his teeth showing. :?


 
Oh no - don't risk your life for pics! Maybe just take one of him INSIDE the cage!

All black lops aren't the devil. I have a super sweet one. 

Hopefully, Tank will turn around after his neuter.


----------



## JimD (Jul 19, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> you know, i haven't. sorry. and even if i did, i dont have the equipment to scan it in. although i could mail it to my mom to do for me....that's what i'll do. and while im at it, ill take pics of rice, beans and marshy. im gonna write a note and put it in my purse to remember to buy a disposable camera tonight.


 Hi ILTC!

You may want to check out the new disposable digital camera...

*"Buying a digital camera doesn't have to be a big investment. This week, a single-use digital camera was unveiled that will cost you only $11.*

*......captures up to 25 snapshots *

*........about $11 for processing 25 4-by-6 prints and a photo CD.*

*........is available in retail stores in 14 U.S. cities, including Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, Philadelphia, San Francisco, and Washington D.C."*

This is a brief description of one brand. There's a couple of companies that are now making them.

~Jim


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 19, 2006)

I found two pics of rabbits that much be related to Tank! I think the second one IS Tank!!

*Tank's brother:*







*Tank:*


----------



## Spring (Jul 19, 2006)

LOL! I hope th at white rabbit is a stuffy! It looks sort of like one 

AWW! I love black lops.. 

That white toy I think is kind of scarey though LOL!


----------



## JimD (Jul 19, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


>


 
"Run away, run away..."

***monty python***


----------



## JimD (Jul 19, 2006)

Binkie the evil bun!!....a distant relative.

***She had her ears pinned up so she could be an extra in Night of the Lepus***


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 19, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> I found two pics of rabbits that much be related to Tank! I think the second one IS Tank!!
> 
> *Tank's brother:*
> 
> ...


OMG!!! LOL, it is Tank! Except, Tank is bigger!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 19, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Hi ILTC!
> 
> You may want to check out the new disposable digital camera...
> 
> ...


Hmm, this is a definite possibility. I'll look into it. Thanks!


----------



## JimD (Jul 19, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Hmm, this is a definite possibility. I'll look into it. Thanks!


 

ILTC...you have a PM


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 20, 2006)

MyBoyHarper wrote:


> I found two pics of rabbits that much be related to Tank! I think the second one IS Tank!!
> 
> *Tank's brother:*
> 
> ...


 
Oh my gosh! I cracked up so bad when I saw that little black lop! The caption was great, too. It reminds me of this pic my Hubby found on the net and sent me, I have to attach it now, so you all can see it! ROFL!


----------



## Spring (Jul 20, 2006)

LOL! I saw that dog too! I was laughing for like half hour! Do you know what else cracks meup.. the duck on the emoticons.. it looks so serious and clueless! LOL I can't go 30 seconds looking at it withouit bursting out laughing.. Ok back to Tank! 

:duck:.... :rofl:


----------



## JimD (Jul 20, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> LOL! I saw that dog too! I was laughing for like half hour! Do you know what else cracks meup.. the duck on the emoticons.. it looks so serious and clueless! LOL I can't go 30 seconds looking at it withouit bursting out laughing.. Ok back to Tank!
> 
> :duck:.... :rofl:


 

Ah yes.....The Duck!!


----------



## SugarGlider (Jul 20, 2006)

While I have not had this happen with a rabbit I have had several pit bull biting sugar gliders. We like to call them fuzzy cobras.

I just wanted add to the ideas already posted that you are giving him too much space. While I understand the concept of bunnies needing freedom and exercice I also understand the feeling an animal must have when presented with the big world for the first time.

It's kind of like a person adjusting after having been in prison, it's not easy and a lot are so uncomfortable they end up doing bad things to get them back in.

Please keep in mind I've never dealt with an insane bunny when I suggest the following. This is, however, how I won over a very scared and un-socialized sugar glider. This glider was neutered.

In the beggining I couldn't walk past the cage without him crabbing at me. Crabbing is the angry/warning sound sugar gliders make. So I left him alone, just feeding and watering and not bothering him much. When he stopped crabbing every time I walked by I'd talk to him and drop treats into his pouch. My sugar gliders sleep in fleece pouches. I did not invade his space, and I don't say that as if you have... it just something I avoided. As time went on he'd come to the top of the cage to get his treats faster. He always came to me, I still didn't invade his area. After this I'd take his pouch out of his cage and hold the top closed (so he didn't understand we'de moved through so much space) and take him into a two man pop up tent. Here I'd give him treats (he was used to coming to the top of the cage at this point) and he'd wander around the small confined tent area.

All of this happened with various bites, but for the most part he ended up slowly learning to trust people. I bonded him to a female and ended up selling them to a lovely young lady. What was funny was while I was the one who taught him to trust people he never really seemed to LIKE me. He did, however, very much like the girl who got him from me, and he is a happy, healthy, socialized glider now.

Some points I've addressed have already been talked about but I think, if it were me, I'd start by backing up to the beggining. I understand he was abused and you want to give him the good bunny life, but it doesn't sound like he is ready for that yet, and he's taking his fear and frustration out on you.

I hope something here helps you and I think you are an angel to have kept trying with him


----------



## JimD (Jul 20, 2006)

How's da Tank doin today?:?

Chainsaw, oh...I mean Binkie, gave me the tiniest kiss last night. I think she may have forgotten who she was for a moment.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Suger Glider. I have been cutting back on his time out of the cage A LOT since I first started posting. And now when I let him out, i only let him out in the "bunny bedroom" (with the other bunnies caged up of course) and i dont let him roam the entire house anymore. And guess what....

I'VE FINALLY MADE SOME PROGRESS!!!

Last night i put his cage in the bunny room and opened the door, he jumped out of the cageand started exploring. I took the cage back in the kitchen and started cleaning it out, refilling food, etc. Then I prepped myself to go back in the room to put him back in his cage. When I opened the door, to my surprise he didnt charge at me! He was just laying down relaxing. I walked over slowly expecting him to attack at any moment. He didn't!! Then, i got real daring and put my hand out to pet him on the head. He let me!! I did about4 strokes on his head and then stopped cuz my heart was racing cuz I wasn't sure if he would attack soon. Then I picked him up and there wasn't any struggle. I placed him back in his cage and he put his paws up against the cage and looked at me. So I got daring again and patted his head again through the cage and he didn't try to bite!!! I really think that sleeping right next to his cage on the floor every night for the past week is helping!!! HURRAY!!!:jumpforjoy:

JimD- congrats on your bunny kiss from Chainsaw!!


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 21, 2006)

Yay!! Good bunny Tank!! Mommys are not for chewing!!! Sounds like a great start ILTC!!! I hope it continues!!


----------



## brandy563 (Jul 21, 2006)

aawww sounds like he's falling in love


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

*brandy563 wrote: *


> aawww sounds like he's falling in love


:blushan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, that is WONDERFUL!!! 

This news just made my day!

There IS hope for Tank! 

:elephant:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Oh, that is WONDERFUL!!!
> 
> This news just made my day!
> 
> ...


 Yea, i was thrilled. Too bad im gonna need a chiropractor now from sleeping on the dang floor for so long. 

I sleep with my head RIGHT next to his cage. And when I wake up, I've been baby talking him and giving him a little treat. I'm so happy to finally see some progress!


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2006)

Yay! That's fantastic! He's not so bad afterall, is he?  Just needs some time to get used to you.I'm so happy! Wayto go Tanky boy! 

:woohoo


----------



## flemishgrl (Jul 21, 2006)

I sooooooo agree - I think you are being quite unrealistic in your thinking here - perhaps you should talk to someone about this - like real perfesional help?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

Yea, I mean, this doesnt mean that I'm confident to go sticking my hand in his cage or anything like that, but it is a start. I just hope we keep moving forward.


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2006)

*flemishgrl wrote: *


> I sooooooo agree - I think you are being quite unrealistic in your thinking here - perhaps you should talk to someone about this - like real perfesional help?


 

Well, I didn't really understand your meaning to this. Tego is doing a FANTASTIC job getting Tanky friendly, and I respect her for not just giving him away because he was hard to deal with. How is she being unrealist?! She could have dumped him on the side of the road and left him..

:?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

*flemishgrl wrote: *


> I sooooooo agree - I think you are being quite unrealistic in your thinking here - perhaps you should talk to someone about this - like real perfesional help?


you so agree with what?


----------



## JimD (Jul 21, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> She could have dumped him on the side of the road and left him..
> 
> :?


 

Tempting, but most definitely not realistic :no:


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2006)

If she did, I'd be sorry for anybody wanting to walk past to see the cute little bunny.. .


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Spring wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She could have dumped him on the side of the road and left him..
> ...


 Well for awhile, I was thinking about eating him. 





:humour


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> If she did, I'd be sorry for anybody wanting to walk past to see the cute little bunny.. .


HAHA, yea. They'd be shocked to find a lion on steriods in that cute little bunny body.


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2006)

If you go see Tank now, will he let you pet him? Or was that just a softy side before?

We need some pictures of Tanky boy btw .


----------



## JimD (Jul 21, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Spring wrote: *
> ...


 
Rumor has it, .....his original name was "Stew":cooking:Is that really true?


Binkies name was almost changed to Mittens (as in left and right).



:expressionless


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2006)

ROFL Jim! Come here Mittens baby... GROWL GROWL SCRACH GRRRRUUUNT.. Hehe


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 21, 2006)

I just discovered this thread, and I have to say I give you major credit for dealing with him for this long! He sounds downright terrifying. I'm really glad that you made some progress, too. Congratulations!

As an aside... I -love- pitbulls. They are absolutely gorgeous, and really intelligent dogs. We've had several in the past. If you get them from a responsible breeder, they're amazing with children, and don't have a mean bone in their bodies. Yes, they are bred to be vicious fighting dogs in many areas of the country. But Pit Bulls themselves as a breed aren't terrible... just the junkyard/fighting bred dogs. For them, there is no hope... agression is bred (and beaten) into their genes for generations. There are plenty of wonderful pit bull breeders in this country trying to promote the breed as wonderful pets, no aggression at all 


http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.strongerthanall.net/00NW-CHARGERNMARISSA.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.strongerthanall.net/kidsnpits&h=349&w=275&sz=19&hl=en&start=26&tbnid=8B2eQEwyrVqMNM:&tbnh=120&tbnw=95&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpit%2Bbull%2Bkids%26start%3D20%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> If you go see Tank now, will he let you pet him? Or was that just a softy side before?
> 
> We need some pictures of Tanky boy btw .


 Not sure if he would. But you can bet when I get home I'm gonna find out. 

I know I'm horrible with pics!! I'll ask my friend if I can use his camera phone to take a pic, then have him send it to my email then when I get to work on Monday I can post it.


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2006)

:jumpforjoy:Yay!

We'll finally get a picture of this retired(hopefully!)terrible terror . I have a feeling he's going to moma's baby boy when he gets his issues figured out!


----------



## brandy563 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote: 




I just discovered this thread, and I have to say I give you major credit for dealing with him for this long! He sounds downright terrifying. I'm really glad that you made some progress, too. Congratulations!

As an aside... I -love- pitbulls. They are absolutely gorgeous, and really intelligent dogs. We've had several in the past. If you get them from a responsible breeder, they're amazing with children, and don't have a mean bone in their bodies. Yes, they are bred to be vicious fighting dogs in many areas of the country. But Pit Bulls themselves as a breed aren't terrible... just the junkyard/fighting bred dogs. For them, there is no hope... agression is bred (and beaten) into their genes for generations. There are plenty of wonderful pit bull breeders in this country trying to promote the breed as wonderful pets, no aggression at all 

Click to expand...

* 
*:threadhijacked *i agree 100% we had a pit bull and she was as sweet as can be (a little stubborn at times) and my nephew (about 2 at the time) would lay all on her and crawl over and step on her and she wouldn't do a thing, if anything she would just move. Although with pits when they feel threatened they won't just back down they'll snapat you if you try to hurt them, some dogs would back off and hide but it's unlikely for pits, they defend themselves. 

sorry back to themean but then molded to a big fluffy ball of sweetness known astank


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree, I think the breed isn't the problem, I think it's the breeders (some of the breeders!) that are the problem. The same goes for breeds like Dobermans, Rotts, etc. I have met dogs of both of those breeds that were really great dogs. It's the irresponsible, uncaring people that breed them, and treat them badly, that make mean dogs out of them. You could do this with about any breed, if you really tried. 
I get really mad when I hear about anti-breed legislation, trying to ban certain breeds form being owned or bred in certain cities or states. I understand that we have to find some way of putting a stop to dangerous dogs roaming loose and possibly injuring innocent people, but that is definatly the wrong way to go about it.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2

h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2

HELP!!!h34r2 My h34r2thread h34r2is h34r2being h34r2taken h34r2overh34r2 byh34r2 hijackers!!! 

h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2h34r2



:humour


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry  Back on subbbject. Where are those PICTURES?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Sorry  Back on subbbject. Where are those PICTURES?


I'm just playing. I'm shooting for Monday. Hopefully I can get some real good pics this weekend. While I'm at it, I'll get pics of Rice, Beans and Marshy as well.


----------



## JimD (Jul 21, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Sorry  Back on subbbject. Where are those PICTURES?


:yeahthat


----------



## Spring (Jul 31, 2006)

How is Mr.Tank? I'm in need of a nice update! I haven't seen you in awhile anyways, tego!  

Also, picture picture pictures! [Money, Money, Money!]


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2006)

:yeahthat


----------



## JimD (Aug 1, 2006)

:waiting:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Aug 1, 2006)

ahem....


----------



## JimD (Aug 1, 2006)

:singing ILTCeeee!!!! Where are yooooou??


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 1, 2006)

ROFL! Trixie, that's adorable!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 4, 2006)

Not been on here for a long while .. to nose at posts yes, but not to reply ... However ..



Meet Benji .. the terrorising rabbit








He looks cute .. but he actually attacked the family ... ( I can chuckle about it now, but try getting a rabbit off your ankle when his teeth are firmly gripped between skin .. )



After his neuter ... Benji is now a lot calmer .. but he's still a very very nervous rabbit. No matter how much love and attention we give him he is still extremely nervy .. and I've accepted that this is HIM .. (and I therefore try and protect him from things).

At one point, we seriously re considered re homing Benji. He seriously was so agressive ! 

He'll never be the "compatible" rabbit we all want ... but he's my little baby and I love him to bits !!!


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm working on a new "Tank deterrent"........

NIC Pantaloons!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Saffy! :welcome2

Give Benji some more time.
Pebbles turned two in June, and I say she 
is even more mellow now.

Rainbows!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey everyone!! Sheesh, this thread is in serious need of an update. Tank has been a lot lot lot lot better!! I take him for walks nearly every day on his leash. He even sticks his head out of the cage for pets when I walk in the room. But he still bites and grunts and all that too. but it's tamed down. however, my girlfriend and I made a discovery. he doesnt like females!! when her and i try to touch him, he gets angry but if my fiance or her boyfriend touch him, he lets them. he loves it. he even lets both guys stick their hand in his cage!!! what could this be about? he turns into a mush ball when the guys play with him but if a female touches him, he gets mad! aagh! is he a gay bunny??:humour



seriously, it was a strange discovery for me. any ideas??

but, i am happy to say that he is MUCH better thanks to all the advice i got.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I'm glad he's not just a whir of angry bunny teeth these days  As for him liking males better than females, he was probably treated poorly by a female in the past, or he could connect a bad memory with a female. Our budgies hate men, because at the pet store the man who took care of them abused them on a regular basis. They love women, though... it could be the same way with Tank.

I like the gay bunny theory though


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 23, 2006)

yea that makes sense. poor tank. what a rough start he had in life. 

as for the pics everyone is asking for i know i've been slacking. i swear when i go back to NY i will work on getting some pics.


----------



## Spring (Aug 23, 2006)

I have the opposite problem with Pebbles, she gets jumpy and stands on gaurd when my brothers or dad is around, but will let my mom and me pet her even when she's in her 'dead bunny flop' stage.

Soo.. when should we expect pictures?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 23, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Soo.. when should we expect pictures?


:whistling


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Sep 22, 2006)

Still working on getting pics. I'mreally bad, i know. Well i took a trip back to NY for alittle while and I went to take Tank for a walk, I tried to pick him upwhen we got a certain spot and as soon as I bent down he launched at meand took a chunk outta my arm. It hurt so bad.Grrr.....just when I think he's getting better. :saddened


----------

